# Nik Plugins



## Richard Powles (Nov 15, 2019)

I am using LR6 and considering changing to LR classic, however I am concerned as to whether my Nik collection, which I obtained free some years ago, will still work.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Nov 15, 2019)

No worry. I have the same free Nik Collection and it works fine with my LR 9.0 (Windows 10)


----------



## Richard Powles (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks Philippe.


----------



## msmack (Nov 17, 2019)

NIK Plugins are still available for FREE from Google should you need to download them again.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Nov 17, 2019)

msmack said:


> NIK Plugins are still available for FREE from Google should you need to download them again.


Last time I checked Nik were bought by DxO. They have issued revision 2, which is now a commercial product. I haven't checked the availability of the old Google revision online. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## msmack (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes, DxO now owns NIK and they have added some presets in revision 2.  But......you can still get the original for Free from Google owned NIK.   

Merrill


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Nov 19, 2019)

msmack said:


> Yes, DxO now owns NIK and they have added some presets in revision 2. But......you can still get the original for Free from Google owned NIK.
> 
> Merrill


Can you post the link? 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## msmack (Nov 19, 2019)

Umberto Cocca said:


> Can you post the link?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Google Nik Collection
Installer for Windows [430 MB]" http://dl.google.com/edgedl/photos/nikcollection-full-1.2.11.exe
Installer for Mac [590 MB]: http://dl.google.com/edgedl/photos/nikcollection-full-1.2.11.dmg

Personally, I have not tried to download from these sites as I have the DxO collection, but I did send these to a friend who I believe was able to get the download.


----------



## Richard Powles (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you all for your helpful comments, I've taken the plunge and signed up for LR classic.  Successfully downloaded and all plugins installed.


----------



## rewagner (Dec 2, 2019)

msmack said:


> Google Nik Collection
> Installer for Windows [430 MB]" http://dl.google.com/edgedl/photos/nikcollection-full-1.2.11.exe
> Installer for Mac [590 MB]: http://dl.google.com/edgedl/photos/nikcollection-full-1.2.11.dmg
> 
> Personally, I have not tried to download from these sites as I have the DxO collection, but I did send these to a friend who I believe was able to get the download.



Confirmed- install works. Thank you for posting the link. I had tried finding the 1.x version a while back and only came up with the newer paid version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmack (Dec 3, 2019)

Evenutally,  with a LR or Photoshop Upgrade these will no longer work.   Enjoy while you can.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Dec 3, 2019)

msmack said:


> Evenutally, with a LR or Photoshop Upgrade these will no longer work. Enjoy while you can.


I was wondering about that. I started to install but stop when it listed the compatible apps. Looked like old versions. I didn't want to bugger up my LR 9.


----------



## rewagner (Dec 3, 2019)

msmack said:


> Evenutally, with a LR or Photoshop Upgrade these will no longer work. Enjoy while you can.



Oh yes- good point. 

I’m using LR 6 (and have no need or desire to upgrade in the next few years at least).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Dec 4, 2019)

However, I confirm these old Nik plugins still work with LR 9.


----------

